# Buying hardwoods online



## hitnailonhead (Sep 28, 2007)

What are your favorite sites for buying hardwoods online?
Thanks


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi,,, I have bought a little bit of hard wood on Ebay,, it seemed like it was a good price but it was not a big volume. But I bought a LOGOSOL chain saw mill and it turend out to be probably the best wood working tool I now have,, it turned the largest cost of wood working ( just buying the wood ) to basically "FREE". Once the word got out that I can cut up trees into beautiful prime boards,, now there seems to be NO shortage of trees for us to cut. ( through wind damage, Trees that have to be cut down due to new housing, or trees that home owners just want removed for what ever reason, You can even go to your local DPW, and they will be glad to give you trees that they have had to cut down,, its less work for them to give you the trunks because then they would not have to cut them into chunks and haul away. )

Why dont you just go to the web site of Logosol, they will be happy to send you a free tape or cd of their mills and you can watch it do its thing, Its an amazing tape for free. of a simple, amazing machine.

Once you factor in the price of Clear, wide boards of quality hard wood, that machine will pay for itself in no time at all. Just a couple of good sized Oak logs will give you a nice stack of boards that will put you in the "Black" and from there on out,,you are on easy street as far as your wood cost go. Check out their site at WWW.logosol.com Get the free tape and they DO NOT EVER contact you back and bug you,,, the tape is so good, it really does sell the machine all by itself.
Its an amazing machine... I wish I had bought mine years eariler.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi hitnailonhead

Just one more spot to get your lumber from

http://www.walllumber.com/default.asp

He will also ship (brich) plywood via. UPS 

========



hitnailonhead said:


> What are your favorite sites for buying hardwoods online?
> Thanks


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have also used Sloans Woodshop, for most of my wood. 

http://www.sloanswoodshop.com/

Corey


----------

